# Old Air compressor troubleshoot



## jzcrouse (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello
I inherited an old emglo KU air compressor with a Wisconsin Robin motor on it. My guess is that is that it is 20 years old and hasn't been ran for a while. I replaced the spark plug and cleaned the carburetor. I have gotten it to start and run for a little only once using starting fluid but the air compressor did not restart once the air was used and now that I am trying to start it again I cant get it going even with starter fluid. The shaft on the motor screeches when trying to pull start and the sheeve only some times rotates with it, but the motor will now only kick on for a few seconds and turns off or turns off immediately once I move the choke. Any Ideas?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

jzcrouse,

Sounds like a clogged fuel supply, _carburetor_ jet or a float issue. That would be my guess

Stephen



jzcrouse said:


> Hello
> I inherited an old emglo KU air compressor with a Wisconsin Robin motor on it. My guess is that is that it is 20 years old and hasn't been ran for a while. I replaced the spark plug and cleaned the carburetor. I have gotten it to start and run for a little only once using starting fluid but the air compressor did not restart once the air was used and now that I am trying to start it again I cant get it going even with starter fluid. The shaft on the motor screeches when trying to pull start and the sheeve only some times rotates with it, but the motor will now only kick on for a few seconds and turns off or turns off immediately once I move the choke. Any Ideas?


----------

